# The Boiga Thread



## Stuart (Aug 18, 2015)

A couple of Boiga pics to get the thread started


----------



## Justdragons (Aug 18, 2015)

ever tagged ya?


----------



## Stuart (Aug 18, 2015)

Justdragons said:


> ever tagged ya?


Just once. Nothing came of it except for a tiny bit of localised stinging.


----------



## snakehunter (Aug 20, 2015)

My little fella


----------



## turtle (Aug 21, 2015)

SniperCap, doesn't look like he has a problem eating rodents. Lol


----------



## vampstorso (Sep 20, 2015)

What charming little critters  those eyes are wonderful! 

Hopefully more people join in soon


----------



## BredliFreak (Sep 21, 2015)

Stunning animals, what is their husbandry like? Do they take well to handling? They look like gremlins, and I love their big eyes. I'd like to see more, especially wild ones and other species from overseas.

Bredli


----------



## cement (Sep 22, 2015)

here you go Stuart,
wild specimens from Gosford shire


----------



## Stuart (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice pics there Cement! I do like the broken up "speckled" coloration on them.

Here's one of mine whose name I cannot say on the open forums but it suits her attitude. I feed her in a separate container a) because of the substrate and b) because she is a finicky eater and will only eat in a separate container is you leave the food item in overnight.


----------



## Stuart (Feb 4, 2016)

Little ones


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 4, 2016)

May the name have anything to do with females of the canine variety 

Loving the boigas shame about Guam though


----------



## Stuart (Feb 4, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> May the name have anything to do with females of the canine variety



In a way, yup....



BredliFreak said:


> Loving the boigas shame about Guam though


Yep, its a real pity. Just shows what can and does happen when an invasive species is introduces accidentally or otherwise..


----------



## Herpo (Feb 4, 2016)

Beautiful snakes Stuart! Love them all, so bright.


----------



## Stuart (May 22, 2016)

Bumping for fun with those that are not in shed... Excuse the dumb photographic methods...


----------



## Stuart (May 22, 2016)

And something a bit different...


----------



## Ghillies (May 22, 2016)

Absolutely stunning!

are they anymore difficult to look after than pythons?

maybe after a bit of research and when I have more room I might get me 1 or 2, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stuart (May 22, 2016)

Ghillies said:


> Absolutely stunning!
> 
> are they anymore difficult to look after than pythons?
> 
> maybe after a bit of research and when I have more room I might get me 1 or 2, thanks for sharing.



Thanks Mate,

Not too much more difficult really, just have different needs.


----------



## andynic07 (May 23, 2016)

A couple of wild ones from South East Queensland


----------



## snakehunter (May 23, 2016)

Some nice animals there Stuart!


----------



## andynic07 (May 30, 2016)

My new boiga (first captive) came yesterday. It is a it dull because it is shedding soon so I can't wait to get it settled and get some pictures.


----------



## Herpo (May 31, 2016)

Stuart said:


> A couple of Boiga pics to get the thread started


Man that first one got me laughing! He's all like "whoa I'm famous now!"


----------



## kalo1993 (Jun 4, 2016)

One of two new boigas i have recently acquired (the other is in shed and i'll post pics of it when i can)


----------



## Evil_Birdy (Jun 5, 2016)

Umm forgive the questions of an ignorant person who is only a mere spotted python owner, but what is a Boiga? A snake. Obviously, but what kind of snake? Are they actually called boigas, or is that like a shortening of their Latin name in the same way that people call spiny tailed monitors ackies? Are they venomous? 

Whatever they are I like them. They are all very pretty, and I love their goofy giant eyes. Thank you all for sharing your pictures and introducing me to yet another beautiful snake.


----------



## BredliFreak (Jun 5, 2016)

They are mildly venomous colubrid from Asia and Australia, introduced to Guam. Boiga is the genus name and they are called cat snakes


----------



## Stuart (Jun 5, 2016)

Evil_Birdy said:


> Umm forgive the questions of an ignorant person who is only a mere spotted python owner, but what is a Boiga? A snake. Obviously, but what kind of snake? Are they actually called boigas, or is that like a shortening of their Latin name in the same way that people call spiny tailed monitors ackies? Are they venomous?
> 
> Whatever they are I like them. They are all very pretty, and I love their goofy giant eyes. Thank you all for sharing your pictures and introducing me to yet another beautiful snake.



They have a wide variety of common names from Night tiger to Dolls eye snake but their real name is "Boiga irregularis" and they are a colubrid (tree snake).


----------



## Evil_Birdy (Jun 5, 2016)

Thank you. Night tiger sounds familiar, probably from the reptile park. 

While they hey are beautiful and I am tempted, I don't think I'll ever be courageous enough to own a venomous snake - even if they only are mildly venomous and only sting a little. In saying that, I'm now going to google night tigers, and their care, just for fun.


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 8, 2016)

My new boiga shed.


----------



## Stuart (Jun 8, 2016)

Stunning. You take some wicked photos andynic!


----------



## baker (Jun 8, 2016)

Don't own any but here are two wild ones I have found before. 


Hatchling brown tree snake (Boiga irregularis) by Cameron Baker, on Flickr


Brown tree snake (Boiga irregularis) by Cameron Baker, on Flickr

Cheers Cameron


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 8, 2016)

Cheers [MENTION=27815]Stuart[/MENTION]


----------



## Herpo (Jun 9, 2016)

Now I want one. Stuart what experience level would you say one needs before attempting one of these beauties? How is there temperament. There venom is only capable of localized swelling right?


----------



## Stuart (Jun 10, 2016)

[MENTION=41642]Herpo[/MENTION], some may disagree with me but I personally think that any keen Herp keeper who has about a years experience with Morelia will be fine with these guys. 
They are fast and temperamental and are no way a handling snake but I believe a keeper with a decent head on their shoulders will be fine with them.


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Jun 12, 2016)

My male


----------



## Ghillies (Jun 12, 2016)

Oh I think I'll have to get a pair in the future when I have the room! They look stunning!


----------



## Stuart (Nov 28, 2016)

Baby Boiga


----------

